# Coenb 1400 liter (370 gallon) Malawi



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

Just uploaded my aquarium to this site, but her some pics and video.

Overview:









Look through (from the left side):









Some of my fish:
Taeniolethrinops furcicauda:









Lethrinops albus Kande:









Nyassachromis microcephalus?:













Some video:





remark: The F. rostratus have been removed.

Suggestions? please


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I really don't think you need any suggestions the tank is great.

If I were to _have_ to give one suggestion I would look to add another mild fish with a little red in it for contrast. I think Protomelas steveni "taiwan reef" would make a nice addition to your tank.


----------



## Frank-the-tank (Sep 28, 2014)

Fantastic tank. The background is great I like how it is broken up and covers the filtration. I love the big rocks in a really big tank. I like the unusual fish, not many of the usual Malawi suspects. Really well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

Chester B said:


> I really don't think you need any suggestions the tank is great.
> 
> If I were to _have_ to give one suggestion I would look to add another mild fish with a little red in it for contrast. I think Protomelas steveni "taiwan reef" would make a nice addition to your tank.


Thanks for the comments. But I already have a Protomelas (virgatus Pombo Reef "yellow chin", 1/2) species in my population, so I think this is not for this moment. But I keep this in mind


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Holy smokes! Awesome aquarium!

What are the tank dimensions? Stocklist? Thought I saw an Aulonocara, Placidochromis and L. Caeruleus along with the species in the photos/mentioned already.


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

My aquarium has just been approved, so it shows underneath my name. Hope You can see it.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Tank looks fantastic! My only suggestion would be, kick back and enjoy it


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I think we all love it. Love to see big Hap tanks and what a variety!! Do you have any breeding groups in there?


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow. I Don't think anyone on here doesn't have a little bit of tank envy. Basically your collection is on my bucket list. That Taeniolethrinops is outstanding. You hardly ever see a big hap tank. Do you also keep river otters? I swear I heard them in your video!


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Great looking tank, and nice choice in unusual fish.


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

TTUhouston said:


> I think we all love it. Love to see big Hap tanks and what a variety!! Do you have any breeding groups in there?


Yes, I've breed with the Leth. albus (wf) and with the Leth. Mbasi creek(f1) successfully. But actually I want to breed with the Taeniolethrinops and the Nyassachromis, but they are "to small" yet. I remove each "pregnant" female after 2-3 weeks, let them spit their young (naturally) in a small 200liter tank. The female stays in that tank until the small fish are not entering the mouth (when fleeing) again or until the female is recovered enough.

I let the other fish spit in the main tank, so very little is surviving this "trail" .


----------

